# Jacqueline Gold (chief executive of Ann Summers)



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Here is an article from today's Sun newspaper where she talks about her IVF treatment and the effect it had on her relationship.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007130085,00.html

Sue 

/links


----------

